

Nuclide, Facebook's Xcode alternative has been released on GitHub - mattstrayer
https://github.com/facebook/nuclide

======
techdragon
I'm pretty sick of Atom. I'm not saying it doesn't have a place or isn't good,
I'm just saying I'm sick of it. These are my reasons for being sick of it.

It's written in Coffeescript

It's a webpage doing a bad job masquerading as a genuine application

It's shit at files over 1MB

It's excessively CPU hungry.

Excessive CPU usage burns up my laptop's battery like its kerosene soaked
sawdust.

